# 92S question



## rren3 (Oct 16, 2017)

Have any of you seen a 92S with a stainless slide and fittings on a blue/black frame?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

No, I have not.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't believe that model was ever made (for US markets, at least) with a stainless top half.

Far more likely is that someone had the slide, barrel, and other steel parts of a normal 92S coated with a metal treatment which makes it resemble stainless steel, such as Robar's NP3/NP3+, MetaLife, NiB (Nickel Boron), or a matte-finish hard chrome. I have a used Glock that I had NP3 coated several years ago, and it looks very similar to stainless steel.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rren3 said:


> Have any of you seen a 92S with a stainless slide and fittings on a blue/black frame?


You could always get a 92fs Inox and have the frame cerakoted.


----------

